# Predict the stats for the top freshmen



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

Derrick Favors 19 points 8 rebounds
John Wall 15 points 6 assists
DeMarcus Cousins 14 points 7.5 rebounds
Renardo Sidney 12 points 7 rebounds
Lance Stephenson 17 4 3
Avery Bradley 14 4 3
Jordan Hamilton 11 6 3
John Henson 11 7 rebounds
Keith Gallon 14 points 8 rebounds
Xavier Henry 11 5 2
Kenny Boynton 15 2 2


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

if Mayo was able to average 20, 4.5rpg, 3apg, 1.spg, Stephenson can average 20,5,3,1 and if Rose can get 15, 5apg, 4.5rpg, 1.5spg, then Wall can average 15,6 (better scorers),4,1.

Boynton better average more than 2apg, otherwise Florida is gonna be in trouble.


----------



## SheriffKilla (Jan 1, 2004)

i dont think Stephenson is quite as talented and college ready as Mayo was (hes close but Mayo was pretty special)


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Sidney will put up a lot of shots

Henry should average anywhere between 14-18ppg


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

fjkdsi said:


> i dont think Stephenson is quite as talented and college ready as Mayo was (hes close but Mayo was pretty special)


unless cincy is playin a legit OOC schedule, he's gonna put up some bloated numbers against some cream puffs up til Big East play starts


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Wall will get no less than 15ppg. Cousins will get about 10ppg and 6 boards.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

ste[henson will probably average more then mayo did. cincy has more of a open system


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

HB said:


> Sidney will put up a lot of shots
> 
> Henry should average anywhere between 14-18ppg


I would think X would ave 12-15 most likley. The team is Cole and Sherron , those two will get the bulk of points Cole and Sherron will get 18-25 a game with Taylor get about 12-15 as well.


----------

